# Soap Making Suppliers



## Possum_Magic (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi There,

I'm in SoCal and I am originally from Australia.

I am not au fait with USA soap making suppliers. So  far, I  have been buying supplies from Amazon, but i don't think it's an economical way to buy as the postage seems to blow out. 

Anyway, I know Brambleberry, of course, and have done some internet searches and have found a few suppliers, but i was hoping for some recommendations for suppliers from you. 

Who do you find to be most economic with good quality products? 

I don't need massive quantities either as I am not creating on a commercial scale. 

TIA


----------



## vuladams (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi! 
Online: Brambleberry, Bulk Apothecary, Essential Depot (lye and 25 lb tub of coconut oil)

Local stores:
Costco for Olive Oil.
Food 4 Less for Lard and various herb and flower additives.
Whole Foods for glycerin, vit e and additives if I need them quickly but they're more expensive.


----------



## boyago (Dec 30, 2014)

I like soapers choice (they are a division of Columbus foods I beleive), Essential Depot, soap-makers-resource and ocasionaly I buy from Essential Wholesale because they are local and I can will call with them if I need something fast and want to save on shipping.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 30, 2014)

These are my favorite online suppliers:

-Columbus Foods (mainly for bulk oils/fats/butters)
- Majestic Mountain Sage 
-Oregon Trails Soap Supplies
-Peak's Candlemaking (and soap supplies)
-Daystar Candle & Soap Supplies
-Wholesale Supplies Plus
-BitterCreek North
-Essential Depot (for lye)
-AromaHaven/RusticEcscentuals 
-Nature's Garden
-SweetCakes
-Brambleberry
-Elements Bath & Body
-Nurture Soap Supplies (for colorants)
-TKB Trading (for colorants)
-LotionCrafter's (for all my lotion-making supplies, scales, and also some of my other misc. soaping supplies)

Local suppliers:

-Costco for olive oil
-my local grocery store for lard
-Smart & Final for tallow
-my local health food store for castor oil, vegetable glycerin, avocado oil and rice bran oil


 IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2014)

I buy 90% of my oils from Cibaria Soap Supply in Riverside, CA. Since I do not know where in So Cal you are I cannot tell you how far it is. Essentials by Catalina is located in Corona and you can will call with them if you are close enough. Cibaria sells as small as 7 lbs of oil (1 gallon) and also have butters. California Candle Supply is getting in some really nice body safe fragrances and are located in Glendora, you just have to check on the fo's and they will tell you if they are body safe. Soapsupplies.net is a small fo company that I really like. Paige the owner is a sweetie. She tests all her fo's and they usually act like she has mentioned. She has a great Black Raspberry Vanilla that soaps like a dream and does not discolor.


----------



## Possum_Magic (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone, thus far, for your input. You have given me a lot to work with. 

If anyone else has any other suppliers, i'd still love to hear from you. 

Cheers,
Possum Magic


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 30, 2014)

Wholesale supplies plus is having a big sale today, and they have free shipping.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2014)

I too like Soaper's Choice for bulk oils/butters.   Costco for olive oil.  I also have a local restaurant oil supply company where I'm able to get my Coconut Oil and Castor Oil without having to pay shipping.  

You received some really good suggestions from IrishLass...I think she covered a whole lot of the suppliers that a lot of us use.

Cmzaha gave some ideas that may be more easily accessible to you.


----------



## Craigjones (Oct 30, 2015)

I use Bulk Apothecaryhttp://www.bulkapothecary.com/categories/soap-making-supplies.html. They have all-natural oils and soap making supplies that make them of high quality but low price. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2015)

Craigjones said:


> I use Bulk Apothecaryhttp://www.bulkapothecary.com/categories/soap-making-supplies.html. They have all-natural oils and soap making supplies that make them of high quality but low price. I would recommend them to anyone.


 
These are old posts.  Please refrain from cross posting the same thing and pulling up posts that are a year old or so. 

Feel free to start a new thread if you have a question.


----------

